# Downloading from svn.freebsd.org



## ven (Dec 21, 2011)

Hi,

I am using FreeBSD 8.1 on a MacBook. While trying to configure the bluetooth controller I came across this:
http://wiki.freebsd.org/AppleMacbook#Bluetooth

But I can't download the ubthidtbl tarball, neither can I download the source code. I read somewhere about using a SVN client. I tried using RapidSVN but I still can't. Whenever I try to add the repository (http://svnweb.freebsd.org/base), I get this error: 

```
Error: Error while updating filelist (Repository moved permanently to '/base/'; please relocate)
```

Please help.

Thanks.


----------



## mix_room (Dec 22, 2011)

Try doing a direct svn checkout instead of via http.

http://wiki.freebsd.org/SubversionPrimer#Direct_checkout


----------



## ven (Dec 22, 2011)

I am being asked for a password. This is what I get:

```
# svn checkout svn+ssh://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/user/rpaulo/ubthidctl/ ubthidctl/
The authenticity of host 'svn.freebsd.org (69.147.83.44)' can't be established.
RSA key fingerprint is 56:bc:da:e8:c0:40:31:0b:a9:b2:2d:6b:19:24:3b:2c.
Are you sure you want to continue connecting (yes/no)? yes
Warning: Permanently added 'svn.freebsd.org,69.147.83.44' (RSA) to the list of known hosts.
Password:
```

Yes, I tried to guess the password... but it did not work.


----------



## kpa (Dec 22, 2011)

Drop the +ssh part, it's only needed for write access to the repository. The repository seems to have changed after that wiki was written and everything is now under svn://svn.freebsd.org/base.

`$ svn checkout [url=svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/user/rpaulo/ubthidctl/]svn://svn.freebsd.org/base/user/rpaulo/ubthidctl/[/url] ubthidctl/`


----------

